# MINI board appears not to get much action.



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Maybe not worth having? :dunno:


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't worry, eventually more mini owners will show up and chat a bit... though I don't know we'll ever be able to compete with the level of wonderfulness that you 3 series guys seem to enjoy. 

AKDejaVu


----------



## IIIMSpeed (Sep 12, 2002)

I think most of the Mini people arent looking in the BMW forums. are there just Mini forums?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

IIIMSpeed said:


> *I think most of the Mini people arent looking in the BMW forums. are there just Mini forums? *


Yup. Just saw this one the other day Mini2. Seems to have a VERY active message forum.


----------



## SoCalShannon (Oct 3, 2002)

*Other Mini forums*

He's right....the other MINI forums I've been to so far are:

- Mini Cooper section of roadfly.org

- minicooperonline.org

- mini2.org

All three of those are fully developed, and minicooperonline even has forums that are split out for different states. I'm usually on the Bimmerfest board checking out the Z section, as our other car is a Z3. Just happened to click on the Mini section to see what's up.

Maybe we could post a link to this forum on the other Mini sites?

Cheers,
Shannon
:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hi Shannon . . .*

Tom said you were up North, but glad to see you popped in to check out B'fest.


----------

